# Most aggressive?



## Big A (Sep 26, 2009)

What's believed to be the most aggressive African Cichlid? I'm sure people have different opinions, or is there really a king dingaling on the block? Just thought I'd ask, I'm sure it's been asked a bunch on here.

Big A


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm no expert but idk if there is an answer to this question...

for example, I've heard auratus (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=750) are pretty aggressive for the 5" mbuna fish range, but I'd be willing to bet they'd be food for some petro's or tropheus if they were mixed together...


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Boulengerochromis microlepsis. At 36" I'm willing to bet all others scatter when these come cruising by.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Big A said:


> What's believed to be the most aggressive African Cichlid?


 one has to define aggression first... is eating other fish aggressive? or chasing for 1ft to get another fish out of it's territory? or 5ft to get it out of it's territory? Is it refusal to back down from another fish?

Personally, I'd rank Telmatochromis as one of the most aggressive genus, though Neolamprologus (especially N. buescheri) could be put up there as just plain tough!


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Uh, I'd have to consider eating other fish as aggressive. Wouldn't everyone? I mean the Boulengerochromis might enjoy the Neolamprolugus' follies until it tired and then it would happily eat it.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

CrabbyMatty said:


> Uh, I'd have to consider eating other fish as aggressive. Wouldn't everyone?


 Not for me, hence my question. Frontosa and Oscars are fish eating wussy fish for an example.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

neolamprolougs Furcifer very mean fish


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

no eating other fish is not aggression...frontosas are definetley timid and get tormented sometimes to death in a mbuna tank...but when they grow up they just lumber around the tank, very reluctent to change their lazy pace and just gobble up anything that fits in their giant mouths.

in my own experience id have to say aurutus...they chased to death anything that came within eyeshot,,,kenyi as a close second...with zebras usually bringin up the rear.

others can be top dog depending on their circumstances like brichardi while breading will (*** read) will kill off an entire tank regardless of their or the other fishes size. i have a few in my tank with mbuna and they will stand up to any of them including my 6 inch cobalt who can be an sob and thinks hes the boss. but otherwise the brichardi are the calmest in the tank


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

auratus is nothing compared to furcifer they are just plain mean. they go around looking for a fight.


----------



## ~Bella~ (Jun 21, 2005)

Neolamprologus Christyi :fish: I heard they were very scary!!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Big A said:


> What's believed to be the most aggressive African Cichlid?
> Big A


 Are you aware that a generalization like that includes almost 1500 species. Thats alot of very different personalities to nail down "most aggressive".


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

~Bella~ said:


> Neolamprologus Christyi :fish: I heard they were very scary!!


good one!!!

:thumb:

mean is putting it mildly... these guys attack their owners!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I might have to suggest Tilapia buttekoferi.

For rift cichlids, Neolamprologus chrystii definately ranks up near the top. So do Telmatochromis caninus.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

My male bumble bee bit my wifes finger and made it bleed after she put her hand in their tank.


----------



## steve_58 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've got a blue johanni that meaner than any african i've had so far.He makes any auratus i've had look like a wimp,lol.


----------



## Sprintz (Sep 22, 2009)

Overall, based on my observations, I believe that the Melanochrmis chipokae is most aggressive. I've had about a dozen or so mature males and typically (but not all the time) they are most dominant (much more so than the M. auratus) in tanks.


----------

